# New 'pooter advice - pls help!



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi, need to buy new pc and need advice as I know NOTHING and they see me coming!

Have narrowed it down to 2

Option 1: Acer desktop
AMD triple core processor (2.1 GHz speed)
3072MB RAM
640GB hard drive
Windows home vista premium (will I need other software to write letters?)

OR

Option 2: Acer laptop (know this is personal choice re type)
Intel core duo processor (2.0GHz)
4096MB RAM
500GB hard drive
Windows home vista premium

Any diff or just one a lappie and one a desktop
Both about £450.

Any advice??

Thanks.


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

From what you have written there isnt that much difference - not that a standard home user would notice anyway....  
I use a Duo core processer in my Mac and the speed/reliability is good, the HD space they are offering wouldnt make any difference really as they are both massive - and its doubtful you would fill anywhere close to that, even if you have it for donkeys!

And yes, you will need a copy of Microsoft Office to get Word, Excel etc....  
Do you know anyone who could get you a copy of the student/teacher version? Its about half the price!

I prefer using a laptop, but thats cos I like to sit on the sofa with it rather than at a table - so that decision is personal pref  
R
x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

They are much of a muchness. If you get the lappy version (which, incidently, is what I am typing this on) you have the freedom of moving it around so if you are just surfing or playing on it you can take it with you. I often have it on the kitchen table and pop in and out of FF / emails while I cook dinner... no wonder it's usually burnt!  ) 
The only complaint I have about my Acer laptop was that the battery drains too quickly (when I compare it to my work laptop which is a HP and last three times as long). It's a minor problem though and if you are mostly going to use it in a fixed position then it hardly matters. I have to confess, since getting the laptop I've used my desktop PC about twice and that was only to back up files onto the laptop!) One con for me was I got annoyed at the preinstalled software - lots of games, but you can remove them easily enough. Pre installed I did get a trial copy of Office 2007 student version which was 60 day trial so if it comes with that as well you have a word processing package to start with anyway and one you can upgrade if you like it. I actually uninstalled it as I already had a copy of Office I was using on my old PC and wasn't about to pay for an upgrade I didn't really need.  

C~x


----------

